# No Snow - Ice Crystal Macro



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

Sick and tired of the sight of the white stuff but we've been getting some fascinating ice formations:










Embiggen

Best wishes for 2010

Carl


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow  - Very cool pic :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not as nice as that, but I took this that was on my car roof last year..


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

incredible shots guys


----------



## jl9139 (Apr 16, 2010)

beautiful!


----------

